# A Blonde and suicide



## Dutch (Sep 25, 2005)

A Blonde walks in the the Emergency Room with the tip of her left index finger shot off. The ER doctor asked her what happened and she replies that she tried to commit suicide. The doctor tells her that she can't commit suicide by shooting her finger tip off. The blonde tells the doc that she was going to shoot herself in the chest but she had spent over $38,000 in plastic surgery having had breast implants and she wasn't going to damage the "girls" in that manner. She then tells the doc that she was going to stick the gun in her mouth but she had spent nearly $8,000 in having her teeth fix and she wasn't going to ruin her beautiful smile. She then tells that doc that she stuck the gun in her right ear and just before she pulled the trigger she realized that the noise was going to be "real loud" so she stuck her left index finger in her ear.   
________
Dutch


----------



## monty (Sep 25, 2005)

It is obvious she did not realize that one has to hit a vital spot to end it all! LOL! Well done!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Earl,
      Good one? Sounds like somebody I know.....

Bill


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 7, 2021)

Good one.
Obviously she didn't know there was nothing between her right and left ears.
Gary


----------

